# Destin bait boat channel 80 phone number?



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the bait guys phone number. He is on Channel 80 in destin. I'm wanting to buy some live mullet for Sunday.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The only guys they give their cell numbers to are their preferred customers, ie good tips all season. Now you probably just need to call them on the radio since the demand for bait has fallen off.


----------

